# Not a car you usually see a bike rack on..



## Maverick9110e (Jul 27, 2009)

My car. lol. most people think i'm nuts for doing it to my Mustang GT, but as my only vehicle, its also my only option. I use a Saris Bone 2 bike rack. I put microfiber under the "feet" and havne't had an issue yet! And mind you this car see's track duty as well as car show duty at least 2-3 times a month.



















Same car pictured here from a show i took it to two weeks ago:


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Yeah, I do think you are nuts to do that. There's no way you can do a hidden hitch or other similer type thing? The reason is the trunk-rack will eventually screw up your trunk. It's kind of a temporary solution.


----------



## jsu1995 (Jul 22, 2009)

Yep, I used to carry my bike on the back of my Mustang too.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

jsu1995 said:


> Yep, I used to carry my bike on the back of my Mustang too.


That is an interesting trunk mount. May I ask what it is?


----------



## Maverick9110e (Jul 27, 2009)

Jayem said:


> Yeah, I do think you are nuts to do that. There's no way you can do a hidden hitch or other similer type thing? The reason is the trunk-rack will eventually screw up your trunk. It's kind of a temporary solution.


No hitch is going on this car ever, thats way to much weight and way to involved. It won't ever eventually screw up the trunk as long as you take the precations neccesary when your setting it up instead of just throwing it on and driving away. I know another guy that does it but uses Blue painters tape instead of microfiber, no problems from him either.


----------



## jsu1995 (Jul 22, 2009)

the-one1 said:


> That is an interesting trunk mount. May I ask what it is?


It's an old Rhode Gear rack I got YEARS ago when I first got into mountain biking.

I'm thinking there's not any made like that anymore.... which is a shame because it's a really nice rack with a neat concept.


----------



## City Goat (May 18, 2009)

Meh, it's only a ford 

 

-Ex GTO and Z06 guy.


----------



## jsu1995 (Jul 22, 2009)

City Goat said:


> Meh, it's only a ford
> 
> 
> 
> -Ex GTO and Z06 guy.


This coming from an Ex GTO and Z06 guy.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

The Bones puts much, if not all of the weight of the bike on the bumper. In your case that means a plastic bumper cover over foam. If you use the rack often, or for long periods you run the real risk of the bumper cover becoming deformed. You can use all the microfiber you want to keep scratches away but you cannot remove the weight of the bike(s) from the equation.

The Bones was the best trunk mount I ever had used, but I just wanted to point this out. I speak from experience, albeit I didn't have a mustang so YMMV.


----------



## Maverick9110e (Jul 27, 2009)

thats a good point, Although you can play with the straps enough so that it doesnt put all the weight on the bumper, i find that it puts a lot of weight on the top straps alone if you set them up right.


----------



## tsp_2177 (Jun 16, 2009)

i used to have a 2006 mustang that i'm glad i don't have to choose to put a trunk rack on now i just put a hitch rack on my civic and don't worry about it lol i really just dont worry about this car that much at all lol i worried about my mustang all the time getting a scratch or dent lol
pic of the old stang that i dearly miss



























with the new bumper and exhaust i ran me about a thousand bucks with paint lol


----------



## tsp_2177 (Jun 16, 2009)

and ya'll should totally check out www.moddedmustangs.com great forum i still go over there from time to time because they still accept me even though i drive a civic now lol


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Maverick9110e said:


> No hitch is going on this car ever, thats way to much weight and way to involved. It won't ever eventually screw up the trunk as long as you take the precations neccesary when your setting it up instead of just throwing it on and driving away. I know another guy that does it but uses Blue painters tape instead of microfiber, no problems from him either.


Well, have fun screwing up your trunk and bumper. I had the same rack, so I might have a little experience with it. A hitch (which stiffens the rear end anyway) is a small price to pay for being able to take your bike around with you and it seemed like you were a guy that really cared about his car.

Give it some time.


----------



## City Goat (May 18, 2009)

jsu1995 said:


> This coming from an Ex GTO and Z06 guy.


Simmer down Fox Body boy. lol


----------



## Maverick9110e (Jul 27, 2009)

haha nice. Love the ride. I'm over at Black Mustang club, NJstangers, modernmuscleforums, and a slew of others. I'm so anal about it, it usually takes me about 15 minutes to get the rack situatied so i know nothing is adversley effecting the car.


----------



## jsu1995 (Jul 22, 2009)

City Goat said:


> Simmer down Fox Body boy. lol


. . . and proud of it!


----------



## canker (Jul 26, 2007)

Have a hitch on my miata for my bike rack.


----------



## 722ish (Aug 3, 2009)

I dont understand how the trunk racks are temporary? Arent all racks really? i dont have bikes on my car all the time, and its max 1 hour anyhow. What adverse reaction could you have?

I enjoyed the fox body/gto banter. Wait... thats not a K car, its a fox body! - Just kidding


----------



## Maverick9110e (Jul 27, 2009)

ROFL. yea, the place where i bike is literally 5 minutes up the road, then once i get home it comes off the car.


----------



## MTB1986 (Aug 13, 2005)

722ish said:


> I dont understand how the trunk racks are temporary? Arent all racks really? i dont have bikes on my car all the time, and its max 1 hour anyhow. What adverse reaction could you have?
> 
> I enjoyed the fox body/gto banter. Wait... thats not a K car, its a fox body! - Just kidding


Well, if you're using a hitch or roof mounted rack the weight is evenly dispersed through the frame or the roof and side pillars of the vehicle. Your right, at first a trunk rack won't cause an issue, but over time it will start to show. 
I had a Saris Bones rack too; it put a nice dent and scratch into my trunk lid...luckily for me I didn't really care as my old car was on it's way out anyways.


----------



## 722ish (Aug 3, 2009)

yeah, my acura and toyota dont ever see trunk rack use, only the 99 kia daily. 
I want to replace it with a larger vehicle, but I was just wondering if anyone had seen anything but scratches or scuffs from the racks... thats all!


----------



## y0bailey (Dec 19, 2006)

If it doesn't cause dent's/other problems any tiny amount of dirt/grit that gets under the straps just adds some sweet scratches/swirls to your pretty paint coat. A trunk rack would never in 100 years touch any car I cared about.


----------



## ThePinkBarron (Aug 28, 2008)

Maverick9110e said:


> ROFL. yea, the place where i bike is literally 5 minutes up the road, then once i get home it comes off the car.


So bike to the place that you usually bike... That is just silly.

I drive a classic camaro If you ask me all rustangs should have a bike rack on them.


----------



## Sghost (Jul 15, 2008)

Horrible to use a truck rack on a car you care about. My teammate uses a roof rack on his Cobra.


----------



## jsu1995 (Jul 22, 2009)

722ish said:


> I enjoyed the fox body/gto banter. Wait... thats not a K car, its a fox body! - Just kidding


He he he. I try to keep that type of talk on the car forums, but every now and then I like to throw some comments out there.



ThePinkBarron said:


> I drive a classic camaro If you ask me all rustangs should have a bike rack on them.


If you ask me, all classic Camaros belong in museums; the suspension makes it no fun to drive and they are too slow to be any kind of rush on accelration.


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

Nice Mustangs! I had an '84 SSP coupe before we purchased our two VW hatchbacks. I was too cheap to get a rack so I put my bike in the rear seat to get to the trail head.










I've seen a '97 Cobra and an Infinity Coupe with Saris racks at our local trailhead. Neither owner seemed to give a crap that the rack w/bike mounted was damaging their cars (didn't make the extra effort to make sure it was installed correctly). What a shame. :nono:


----------



## IvanLasston (Jul 10, 2006)

How's this for a car you don't usually see with a bike rack? Not mine but I saw this on twitter.


----------



## ThePinkBarron (Aug 28, 2008)

Okay maybe you were thinking a little more classic than I was, it barely qualifies as a classic. 
1-500 Iroc Z convertible 1988 edelbrock 350.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

y0bailey said:


> If it doesn't cause dent's/other problems any tiny amount of dirt/grit that gets under the straps just adds some sweet scratches/swirls to your pretty paint coat. A trunk rack would never in 100 years touch any car I cared about.


Meh, don't worry about it. They'll figure this out. The hard way. Just like some of us did.


----------



## Maverick9110e (Jul 27, 2009)

Not when there is no dirt on the car and it's on there for a 5 minute ride. With Clean microfiber underneath. Belive me, i don't win car show trophies for not knowing every inch about car care, and this is one spot where it comes in handy.


----------



## y0bailey (Dec 19, 2006)

Maverick9110e said:


> Not when there is no dirt on the car.


I didn't know you owned a clean room garage with a scrub in and out policy and then had your car in a plastic bubble for the 5 minute drive.


----------



## nohills (Apr 13, 2008)

Jesus folks, the dude actually cars about the car and probably takes precautions to "wipe" the feet of the rack down before driving off. I used a trunk mount on my 93 lx for years and had no scratches, dents, or anything else because I took my time with it. I even used to carry a 14' tandem kayak on top of the thing. My car still looks awesome with it's factory paint. 
Do what you want with your toys, it's just a matter of how much time you are willing to put into getting ready to ride and then cleaning up afterwards. Sweet ride by the way.


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

There is a dude down the road from me who has a blackish Mustang. This is the coolest looking car in my district. Certainly a Mustang with more character than most.










Warren,


----------



## spartan23 (Jun 14, 2004)

this guy is pretty gutsy..(not mines)










but this is the closest my bike will get near my cars


----------



## arkon11 (Jul 26, 2009)

So I've been creeping this thread...

And I'm pretty new to bikes, but in spartan23's 2nd photo, it looks as if his bike only has a single post on his fork? Wheres the one on the right side


----------



## jsu1995 (Jul 22, 2009)

arkon11 said:


> So I've been creeping this thread...
> 
> And I'm pretty new to bikes, but in spartan23's 2nd photo, it looks as if his bike only has a single post on his fork? Wheres the one on the right side


It's a Cannondale "Lefty" shock.


----------



## jsu1995 (Jul 22, 2009)

spartan23 said:


> but this is the closest my bike will get near my cars


Wow! Nice cars... and nice bike!


----------



## spartan23 (Jun 14, 2004)

jsu1995 said:


> Wow! Nice cars... and nice bike!


jsu1995- thank you 

arkon11- its a Cannondale "Lefty fork"...weird looking but handles extremely well :thumbsup:

http://www3.cannondale.com/bikes/09/cusa/model-9VP0.html


----------

